# Rigging classes around PA, NJ, and NY



## TechGeek (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I am looking to take some basic rigging courses and even get more in depth. I live in NJ so traveling to PA and NJ isn't that bad. 

I'm posting this for the three states just because I know there's probably tons of people out there asking the same thing. 

Does anyone know a good training place in the area? 

The only luck I have had is finding Rigstar which I would love to do but it's too far.. I could do it as I do have the money and could take a week off school and work but then I need to pay for food, and a hotel. 

My local IATSE was offering some sort of rigging course awhile ago but I missed it. I emailed them but got nothing back. 

I'm having no luck finding a place. Help?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## porkchop (Aug 18, 2014)

Get a hold of Sapis Rigging Inc. They are a market leader in the field so you'd be training with some of the best. They might have a training session in your area that you can join in on.


----------



## cmckeeman (Aug 18, 2014)

I feel inclined to say that while classes are great, nothing is a replacement for rigging shows under a competent rigger. that is where you will learn what real word rigging scenarios are. i will take a rigger who has a year of experience over a rigger who has taken a few classes any day.


----------



## egilson1 (Aug 19, 2014)

As a rigger who started by experience and then became a ETCP recognized rigging trainer I would obviously argue it takes BOTH experience and education to become a better than average rigger. Either one alone does not supply an individual with all the tools needed.


----------



## TechGeek (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel that before I can even go on a job I need to have some education which is why I want the courses. 

Porkchop, I will defiantly shoot Sapis an email! Thanks'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Thread moved to Education forum.

2. Not an endorsement or recommendation, as I have no first-hand knowledge, but this seems to fit the criteria:
http://circuswarehouse.com/2014/aerial-performance-rigging-jonathan-deull/


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 26, 2014)

TechGeek said:


> I feel that before I can even go on a job I need to have some education which is why I want the courses.



If you're an absolute beginner go pick up a copy of Jay Glerum's Stage Rigging Handbook


----------



## cmckeeman (Aug 26, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> 1. Thread moved to Education forum.
> 
> 2. Not an endorsement or recommendation, as I have no first-hand knowledge, but this seems to fit the criteria:
> http://circuswarehouse.com/2014/aerial-performance-rigging-jonathan-deull/



Does anyone know if there is a circus rigging book, we have one for stage rigging, and arena but i can't think of one on rigging for the circus?


themuzicman said:


> If you're an absolute beginner go pick up a copy of Jay Glerum's Stage Rigging Handbook



If you want to learn arena rigging i would read Entertainment Rigging first.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 26, 2014)

cmckeeman said:


> Does anyone know if there is a circus rigging book, we have one for stage rigging, and arena but i can't think of one on rigging for the circus?



I'd look for a book about Acrobatic Rigging. A quick Google search brings up lots of circus related resources.


----------



## cmckeeman (Aug 26, 2014)

porkchop said:


> I'd look for a book about Acrobatic Rigging. A quick Google search brings up lots of circus related resources.


Did a quick search and couldn't find much, I was wondering if anyone heard of a book like Stage Rigging where the one book was the authority.


----------



## jstroming (Aug 29, 2014)

Go to the Mountain Productions "hoist school" course if they still have it. I went with a friend, and while I was more inclined to partake in the after hours activities he said it was very beneficial!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGeek (Aug 30, 2014)

I already have a regular rigging book about bridles and angles and all that, however it's more for cranes and lifting than stage. So I will defiantly pick up a copy of that Stage Rigging Handbook, I do also want to learn arena rigging more over stage so I'll also pick up Entertainment Rigging too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 30, 2014)

cmckeeman said:


> Does anyone know if there is a circus rigging book, we have one for stage rigging, and arena but i can't think of one on rigging for the circus?...


One of the Rigging American members of the SML has written (or is writing) a book on rigging aerial performers. The next time he mentions it, I'll try to remember to post it here.

EDIT: Two books (thus far): 
http://www.lulu.com/shop/steven-san...-trapeze-bars/hardcover/product-20716464.html
http://www.lulu.com/us/en/shop/stev...erial-fabrics/hardcover/product-21462600.html


----------



## MikeJ (Sep 29, 2014)

Entertainment rigging, by Donovan. Is a gooden for Arenas(obviously). Jay Glerem's is great for theatre, but offers little outside of that box. I went to a Glerum weekend seminar, it was okay if you wanted to know about inspecting theater fly systems, but nothing useful for corporate or rock & roll settings. Now that Harry and Jay are gone, who will step up as the next leading authority?

Interesting to learn that there is an aerial act book in the works; that is more akin to the rigging involved in rock climbing, which is completely safe, smart, and physically sound, but looks scary as hell to even experienced riggers.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 29, 2014)

MikeJ said:


> ... Now that Harry and Jay are gone, who will step up as the next leading authority? ...


_Entertainment Rigging for the 21st Century_, edited by Bill Sapsis.
Paperback. 270 pages, illustrated
Publisher: Focal Press.; First edition (September, 2014)


----------



## cmckeeman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think a case could be made for Brian Sickels or Delbert Hall


----------

